# Laptop für Uni mit Spieletauglichkeit



## Kam1kaz5 (31. Mai 2014)

*Laptop für Uni mit Spieletauglichkeit*

Hallo Comunity,

ich suche einen neuen Laptop für die Uni, daher sollte er möglichst leicht sein. Da ich aber, wenn ich nach Hause fahre nicht mein gesamtes Desktop-System mitschleppen kann, wäre es cool, wenn ich mit dem Laptop auch Games spielen könnte. In meinem Fall wäre das vor allem BF4.

Gleich mal ne Frage vorweg, mach ich mir da Illusionen mit nem Notebook Games spielen zu können? Ich lese da immer was von 20-30fps bei den besseren Laptops für Metro Last Night. Das wäre ja ausreichend.

Meine Prioritäten wären:
möglichst leicht, daher am besten kein DVD-Laufwerk
am liebsten 14 Zoll, 15,6 Zoll wäre auch noch machbar (wegen Transport im Rucksack)
am besten mit SSD/Hybrid Festplatte
Preis bis 1000€, eher 800€

Ich hab mich selber schon etwas erkundigt, mein Favorit wäre momentan der Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk(15,6 Zoll) aber die CPU macht mir ein bisschen Sorgen, ansonsten wäre das ja schon mal ein ganz guter Anfang, oder? Ich hab auch schon in dem anderen Thread nachgekuckt, der ähnliche Anforderungen hatte, da hat Herbboy ja den Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531  N4I26GE 688526G empfohlen. Ich hab leider auf die schnelle kein Datenblatt gefunden, was mich aber etwas stört ist das DVD- laufwerk, das könnte man ja durch ne SSD ersetzen oder?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Kam1kaz5


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (31. Mai 2014)

Nachtrag: Eine lange Akkulaufzeit im Officebetrieb wäre auch wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2014)

Also, Metro Last Light geht mit einer Nvidia 740m wie im Lenovo gerade so auf minimalen Details bei 1024x768, siehe auch hier NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  mit ner "U"-CPU (stromsparend) etwas unter 30 FPS, mit nem core i7 etwas über 30 FPS. Mit ner 750m wiederum sind es auch mit U-CPUs über 30 FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Diese U-CPU wie im Acer würde ich aber nur nehmen, wenn die Akkulaufzeit dir sehr sehr wichtig. Auch mit normalen CPUs sind allerdings je nach Modell auch 4-6 Stunden drin. Ne U-CPU ist wiederum noch stromsparender, aber eben auch schwächer... 

Acer generell ist auch etwas zweischneidig: grad die Modelle, die mit so einer für den Preis sehr guten Karte daherkommen, schwächeln schonmal bei Qualität, Lautstärke und Hitze.

Hier wäre noch ein Lenovo mit ner 745m, die liegt zwischen der 740 und 750: Lenovo IdeaPad Z510, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (59393214) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Test => Test Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Oder ein MSI für 650€, aber ohne Windows, dafür mit ner 750m: MSI GE60-i550M245FD (0016GC-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit nem core i7 720€ MSI GE60-i750M245FD (0016GC-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder Lenovo mit ner 750m für 750€ Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 1TB (59400122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber auch ohne Windows. Test: Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## TrinityBlade (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn du das Notebook regelmäßig in die Uni mitnehmen willst, ist meines Erachtens alles über 2 kg nicht tragbar (pun intended ). Ich selbst habe ein Thinkpad X201 (1,65 kg) und selbst bei dem überlege ich mir manchmal, ob ich es nicht aus Gewichtsgründen zu Hause lasse.

Von daher wäre meine Empfehlung: Vergiss die aufwändigen Spiele und kauf dir ein leichtes, stromsparendes Ultrabook. Sonst hast du am Ende womöglich ein Gerät, mit dem du weder vernünftig spielen noch arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wenn du das Notebook regelmäßig in die Uni mitnehmen willst, ist meines Erachtens alles über 2 kg nicht tragbar (pun intended ). Ich selbst habe ein Thinkpad X201 (1,65 kg) und selbst bei dem überlege ich mir manchmal, ob ich es nicht aus Gewichtsgründen zu Hause lasse.


 Sind die Wege bei euch so extrem lang, dass 0,5kg mehr oder weniger sich so krass bemerkbar machen? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass schon 0,5er-Flasche zu trinken, die du kaufst, Deinen Rucksack plötzlich unangenehm viel schwerer macht? ^^  

Also, ich hab meinen 15Zöler öfter mal im Rucksack dabei, und das ist nicht schwerer als wenn ich mal zum Sport Schuhe, was zum Umziehen und was zu trinken mitnehme, oder wenn ich mal "normal" ein paar Sachen einkaufe, also nicht besonders viel.


----------



## TrinityBlade (31. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind die Wege bei euch so extrem lang, dass 0,5kg mehr oder weniger sich so krass bemerkbar machen? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass schon 0,5er-Flasche zu trinken, die du kaufst, Deinen Rucksack plötzlich unangenehm viel schwerer macht? ^^


Lang sind die Wege nicht, aber jedes zusätzliche Gramm Gewicht nervt halt einfach. Und ja, auch bei den Getränken überlege ich immer, ob ich die wirklich brauche bzw. ob ich lieber nur eine halbvolle Flasche mitnehmen. Kann allerdings damit zu tun haben, dass ich viel mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin. Wenn man zu Fuß geht, stört ein schwerer Rucksack womöglich nicht so sehr.


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (31. Mai 2014)

Die Laptops die Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat sind mir aber doch etwas zu gross, da hatte mir der Acer besser gefallen. Gibts da nichts was ein bisschen kompakter ist und ne bessere CPU hat? 

Der von Lenovo würde mir zwar schon zusagen, aber 2,7kg ist schon heavy.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2014)

Kam1kaz5 schrieb:


> Die Laptops die Herbboy vorgeschlagen hat sind mir aber doch etwas zu gross, da hatte mir der Acer besser gefallen. Gibts da nichts was ein bisschen kompakter ist und ne bessere CPU hat?
> 
> Der von Lenovo würde mir zwar schon zusagen, aber 2,7kg ist schon heavy.


 

wie jetzt zu groß? Die sind doch alle 15,6 Zoll ^^

und wegen Gewicht: also, ob nun ne Coladose mehr oder weniger... naja....   


@Trinty: grad per Rad macht mir mehr Gewicht noch viel weniger aus, solange es nicht direkt SEHR viel ist, also ZB >10kg ^^


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (31. Mai 2014)

Aha, das bedeutet wohl nein^^

Eins noch, beim  Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 1TB (59400122) steht zwar auf der PCGames Seite das ein i5 und die GT750M verbaut ist, wenn ich aber auf das Angebot von Cyberport klicke, dann heissts da auf einmal i7 und GT755M (beides mit der selben Produktnummer). Welches von beiden ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Tja, das ist komisch - bei mindfactory zB steht auch core i5. Bei computeruniverse wiederum core i7... an sich müsste man da bei shop nachfragen ^^


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir das jetzt nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mich doch gegen ein Gaming-Notebook entschieden. Wie TrinityBlade schon sagt, das behindert mich schon etwas und das dafür das ich BF4 statt auf niedrigen auf mittleren Details spielen kann...

Ich würde mich dann doch eher für den Acer V5-573G entscheiden der ist ein guter Kompromiss finde ich. Es sei denn einer von euch spuckt jetzt noch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aus .

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Da würde ich dann aber ein anderes nehmen, denn du zahlst für die am Ende dann doch eher sinnlose Grafikkarte einen relativ hohen Aufpreist. Stromsparende und leichte Notebooks ohne Spielepower gibt es auch günstiger bzw. qualiativ hochwertiger.

Oder halt auch einfach ein anderes Acer V5, nur ohne "gute" Grafikkarte - hier zB Acer Aspire V5-573-54204G50akk, schwarz (NX.MC1EG.003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit Windows für 530€. Und ich würde dann einfach selber eine SSD mit 120GB für 70€ dazubestellen und statt der HDD einbauen. Ne SSD wirkt gefühlt grad beim normalen windows-Alltag ja wie eine doppelt so schnelle CPU


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (1. Juni 2014)

Bringt die gute Grafikkarte bei grafik-intensiven Spielen nicht doch einen Vorteil?  Also einer der sich einigermaßen lohnt?

Die SSD ist ne sehr gute Idee, das werde ich machen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Juni 2014)

Naja, die Frage ist, ob du mit der 750M so viel mehr spielen kannst. Klar ist sie stärker, aber die Ultra-Low-Voltage-CPU ist auch nicht unbedingt prädestiniert für Spiele.

Das von Herbboy vorgeschlagene Notebook würde ich allerdings nicht nehmen, weil es im Display ein TN-Panel mit 1366*768 statt eines IPS-Panels mit 1920*1080 verbaut hat. Lieber 100€ drauflegen für ein vernünftiges Display.

Windows kannst du als Student übrigens via Dreamspark kostenlos bekommen, wenn deine Uni an dem Programm teilnimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Es gibt auch ein Acer 573 mit FullHD für ein paar Euro mehr, dafür ohne Windows. Wobei ich FullHD bei nur 15.6 Zoll grenzwertig finde (zu fein)


Und wie ist das denn nun mit Spielen? Ich dachte jetzt, es sei Dir egal und Du willst kein gamingfähiges Notebook mehr? ^^  Willst Du also DOCH auch ein paar Games spielen können? Dann wäre eine 740m schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich will die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, ist doch klar^^

ich hab auch ein bisschen weitergelesen und komm jetzt doch ein bisschen vom Aspire ab.  Es ist zwar blöd jedesmal so ein sperriges Teil zur Uni zu schleppen, aber noch schlimmer wäre ja sich über nen lahmen Pc aufzuregen.

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der MSI mit dem i5-4200m Dual Core vom Akku her länger hält als die beiden anderen mit i7 Quadcore? Bin mir aber auch etwas unsicher mit MSI, da hab ich eigentlich eher schlechte Sachen darüber gehört, wäre da der Lenovo vielleicht doch eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Also, was die Laufzeit angeht, da musst Du echt gute Tests finden, bei denen das jeweils gleiche Testverfahren angewendet wurde und wirklich auch GENAU dieses oder jene Modell getestet wurde (allein Acer V5-573 gibt es ja dutzende mit mehr oder weniger kleinen unterschieden...) , oder genug Meinungen von Nutzern, bei denen man einen guten Vergleich hat.

Was genau willst Du denn überhaupt an der Uni mit dem Notebook machen? Und wie lange am Stück?


Wegen MSI: ich hab da an sich nix schlechtes gehört, außer da tanzt ein Mac-User an und glaubt ernsthaft, ein spielefähiges 600-700€-Notebook rein qualiativ mit nem Mac für 1500€ vergleichen zu können... bei solchen Stimmen müssten die günstigen Acer-Modelle aber erst recht schlecht abschneiden ^^   Ne starke CPU und Akku UND eine 740m für 600€, 750m für 700-800€ oder 760m für 700-900€, da MUSS das Ding irgendwo schlechter sein als ein reines Büro-Book für 500-700€...


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (1. Juni 2014)

Hauptsächlich CAD wahrscheinlich. Es ist halt häufig so, dass keine Steckdose mehr frei ist und dann ist man mit nem Akku der nach 3h schlapp macht halt schon etwas schlecht bedient. Deswegen würde ich eher auf Details beim Spielen verzichten, ist ja immer mal nut für ein Wochenende daheim. Wichtig wäre nur das man halt auf minimalen Details flüssig spielen kann.

Für die Anforderungen wäre der beste Laptop wohl einer der MSIs, oder meint ihr, dass ein Acer mit einer schwächeren GPU reichen würde?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt: eine 740m sollte es schon sein, wenn Du nicht nur GANZ alte Titel spielen willst. Die 740m schafft das meiste wenigstens noch auf niedrigen Details. Die Frage ist aber auch: muss das mit CAD auch an der Uni unbedingt sein? "Musst" du denn unbedingt auch am Laptop unterwegs spielen können? 

Oder wird der Laptop etwa dein einziges Gerät auch für zu Hause sein`? 

Denn Einsteiger-Bürolaptop + 600€-PC, da bist Du auch bei 1000€ und hast nen PC, der definitiv besser ist als jedes 1000€-Notebook...  HAST Du denn noch nen PC?


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (1. Juni 2014)

Ja ich hab einen guten PC im Wohnheim stehen. Es geht nur darum unterwegs die Möglichkeit zum Zocken zu haben, zusätzlich zu den paar hardwaremäßig leichten Aufgaben in der Uni. Ich sage Möglichkeit, weil ich es schon ein paar Tage ohne Games aushalte  , aber wenn ich eh schon einen neuen anschaffe wollte ich das mal mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2014)

Okay, Du musst Dich halt entscheiden, was Du nun ausgeben willst und was du wirklich willst. ca 600€, da GIBT es Notebooks mit ner 740m. Modelle mit ner schlechteren Karte haben dafür vlt mehr Akku oder ein besseres Display usw. - und für 1000€ würdest Du eines bekommen, das eine 740m UND "gute Qualität" hat. Oder eines mit ner stärkeren Karte und beim Rest evtl. nicht die Topqualität...

Das "gute" Lenovo mit der 750m SLI zB hat halt keine gute Akkulaufzeit. Die "billigen" Acer bieten viel fürs Geld, aber qualiativ halt nur das nötigste. usw usw

Aber hier hab ich noch eines von lenovo entdeckt: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 740M (20C6003VGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das bietet eine 740m und auch einen guten Akku - im Test sind es jedenfalls über 7 Stunden beim Surfen Test Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E540 20C6003AGE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests  so viel war vor 2-3 Jahren noch undenkbar, außer mit ner besonders schwachen Stromspar-CPU.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2014)

ganz ehrlich, aber Mobil PC zocken ist einfach viel zu teuer und mit Stolpersteinen belegt wenn man nicht über die Mittel verfügt
Ich würde ja, wenn man unbedingt auch Mobil was spielen will, mir eine Vita oder einen 3DS nehmen


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (2. Juni 2014)

> ganz ehrlich, aber Mobil PC zocken ist einfach viel zu teuer und mit Stolpersteinen belegt wenn man nicht über die Mittel verfügt
> Ich würde ja, wenn man unbedingt auch Mobil was spielen will, mir eine Vita oder einen 3DS nehmen


Ich versteh was du meinst Enisra, aber es sollte dann schon etwas mehr sein als die Vita^^

Der Lenovo den du als letztes gepostet hast Herbboy, gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich lass mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und entscheid mich dann.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe, ihr habt mich recht lange ertragen


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2014)

Kam1kaz5 schrieb:


> Ich versteh was du meinst Enisra, aber es sollte dann schon etwas mehr sein als die Vita^^


 
Ja, aber dieses "mehr" ist einfach nicht im Budget


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt doch für den Lenovo Ideapad Y510p entscheiden, den Herbboy ganz am Anfang vorgeschlagen hat. 

Jetzt mir aber gerade ein Freund von mir einen MSI GP 60 gezeigt, der von der allgemeinen Ausstattung ähnlich ist wie der Lenovo, aber dann eine Geforce 780m drin hat! Und er kostet nur 650 Euro! Hat der irgendwelche versteckten Schwächen die ich nicht sehe, oder ist das wirklich ein extrem gutes Angebot?


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Juni 2014)

Das von dir verlinkte Modell hat nur eine GeForce 840M verbaut (unten auf "Produktdaten" klicken). Gut möglich, dass es auch eine Variante vom GP 60 mit einer 780M gibt, aber die wird dann deutlich mehr kosten. Hinzu kommt, dass der Akku eine Kapazität von nur 4400 mAh hat. Beim Lenovo Y510p sind es immerhin 6700 mAh und selbst da hat z.B. Notebookcheck eine Laufzeit von nur 2-3 Stunden im Officebetrieb ermittelt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2014)

Jo, das GP60 ist eine modellREIHE, genau wie fast alle Notebooks. Allerdings ist mir trotzdem keines mit ner 780m bekannt - bist Du sicher, dass er ein GP60 hat? Ich kenn das nur mit ner 740m oder 840m. Ein MSI mit ner 780m wäre das GT70, das kostet aber eher ab 1600€. Überhaupt kostet das günstigste Notebook mit ner 780m 1600€ (ein Medion Erazer)

Auch das Y510p ist übrigens nur der Name einer Modell-Reihe, davon gibt es über 10 erhältliche Varianten mit verschiedenen Grafiklösungen. Daher genau schauen, welches Du dann nimmst


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (8. Juni 2014)

Ja es ist ein GP60. Aber wie TrinityBlade schon gesagt hat, es ist keine 780m, sondern eine 840m. Ich hab mich ich da einfach verlesen.


----------

